# Neues Interface Installieren



## BraaTakk (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo @ da Community!
Habe vor kurzem ein neues Interface runtergeladen,
aber keinen Plan wie ich das installieren kann!
Hätte jemand mal 'nen Tipp für mich?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. Juni 2008)

http://www.lotrointerface.com/forums/faq.p...lotro_interface


----------



## Jaran (5. Juni 2008)

Der Ordener von dem skin gehört hier rein C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Dein PC\Eigene Dateien\The Lord of the Rings Online\ui\skins


----------



## BraaTakk (5. Juni 2008)

Yo THX für die rasche Antwort!
Werd ich direkt mal ausprobieren!


----------



## BraaTakk (5. Juni 2008)

So Interfacedaten sind kopiert.
Nun die Frage: Wie aktiviere ich es?

HELP!
PLZ!


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. Juni 2008)

Hast du meinen Link nicht gesehen?
Das steht doch alles ausführlich, sogar mit Bildern.


----------



## BraaTakk (5. Juni 2008)

Oh schande!
Sorry, denn hab ich doch tätsächlich übersehen!
Und nochmals danke!
Hat wunderbar funktioniert!


----------



## Bolle0708 (5. Juni 2008)

ich hab auch ein ui in hdro/ui/skins kopiert und dann herr der ringe gestartet.nun muss ich auf obtionen/oberfläche ja auswählen können das ich es benutzen will.dort steht aber nichts von meinem ui delving hills oder so.


----------



## Shanei (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

genau dasselbe Problem hab ich auch. Hab alles installiert und auch dort reinkopiert. Nur, wenn ich online komme habe ich keine Ui Settings in den Optionen stehen.

Edit: hab nur gerad gesehen das meine Ordner ein wenig anders heissen. Und zwar steht bei mir unter Dokumente Einstellungen:


All Users
Default User
Besitzer


Könnte mir da bitte jemand helfen und den genauen Pfad sagen, wo ich das installieren soll?


----------



## BraaTakk (6. Juni 2008)

Wahrscheinlich heisst dein Windows Benutzerkonto "Besitzer".
Dann kopierst du die Daten in den Ordner.
Aber auch nur wenn sich dort der LOTRO Ordner befindet!


----------



## Bolle0708 (6. Juni 2008)

das verstehe ich nicht


----------



## BraaTakk (6. Juni 2008)

Schau mal nach ob in einem der Ordner ein Unterordner namens:
"The Lord of the Rings Online" 
existiert!

In diesem kopierst du deine Interfacedaten in einen weiteren Unterordner namens:
"ui"!

Dann müsste es eigentlich hinhauen!


----------



## Bolle0708 (6. Juni 2008)

mein pfad ist arbeitsplatz/festplatte/programme/codemasters/hdro/ui/skins/ADDONNAME
ist das falsch?


----------



## BraaTakk (7. Juni 2008)

Ich selbst habe meinen "Lord Of The Rings Online" Ordner in den "Eigenen Datein",
der sich auf einer seperaten HDD befindet.
Zu dem Dateipfad den du beschreibst würde ich sagen, das er richtig ist.
Mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Avyn (7. Juni 2008)

Nein der Pfad ist falsch... den den er beschreibt ist der, in den er HdRO installiert hat. Allerdings sollte in seinen Eigenen Dateien noch ein weiterer Lord of the Rings Ordner sein.


----------



## -bloodberry- (7. Juni 2008)

Ganz genau.
Der Installationspfad von HDRO (zum Beispiel "D:/Spiele/HDRO") ist *nicht* der gemeinte Pfad.

Der "ui/skins/Addon-Name" muss in den "The Lord Of The Rings Online" Unterordner in den Eigenen Dateien.
Einfach über Startmenü oder Desktop (je nach Design) in die Eigenen Dateien gehen, dort müsstet ihr diesen Ordner finden.


----------



## Bolle0708 (7. Juni 2008)

es hat geklappt dankschön


----------



## Uncle T. Bone (9. September 2008)

Hat sich erledigt!


----------



## Enos (19. Dezember 2008)

Hab das genau so gemacht wie auf der Hp angezeigt wird..Hab auch den Skin ausgewählt in den Optionen.Aber es Tut sich nichts.Was mache ich Falsch?!


----------



## Enos (20. Dezember 2008)

Enos schrieb:


> Hab das genau so gemacht wie auf der Hp angezeigt wird..Hab auch den Skin ausgewählt in den Optionen.Aber es Tut sich nichts.Was mache ich Falsch?!




/Push


----------



## Enos (21. Dezember 2008)

Wird auch mal Geholfen hier oder was geht?


----------



## Gromthar (21. Dezember 2008)

Enos schrieb:


> Wird auch mal Geholfen hier oder was geht?


Das geht übrigens auch etwas freundlicher. Brauchst Dich nicht wundern wenn Du auf diese Weise keine Antwort bekommst.


----------



## Enos (21. Dezember 2008)

Jo hast schon Recht.. Aber erstes Hab ich 2Tage gewartet was schon lange ist. und zweites dein Post hat mir im Geringsten nicht Geholfen^^


----------

